# Endorfin-Solvis Teamkleidung



## Limit83 (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute!
Wie manche von euch bereits in Orscholz oder Heubach gesehen haben: Die Teamwear vom Endorfin-Solvis MTB Bundesligateam ist jetzt in krachneuem Design erhältlich!

http://www.endorfin-solvis.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=154&Itemid=1









Gruß Limit!


----------



## fissenid (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo Limit,


tolle Klamotten. Wirklich schön gemacht, aber wieso nur in Größe M???

Da passen die "schmalen" Rennboys zwar rein, aber der "Durchschnittbiker" hat da schlechte Karten.

Von welchem Hersteller sind denn die Hosen??

Danke

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (17. Mai 2007)

Hey! 
Wir haben vorerst nur M auf Lager. Nehmen aber auch Bestellungen für andere Größen entgegen, nur die brauchen dann ein wenig länger. Die Klamotten sind von starbikewaer mit dem neuen Hosenpolster und die Trikots sind super atmungsaktiv. 
Gruß Limit


----------



## 007ike (17. Mai 2007)

hihi dann kann jetzt jeder mal das Solvis Endorfin Team simulieren!


----------



## Limit83 (18. Mai 2007)

007ike schrieb:


> hihi dann kann jetzt jeder mal das Solvis Endorfin Team simulieren!


----------



## CassandraComplx (18. Mai 2007)

Moin Limit !

Wie ist denn der Schnitt im Vergleich zu den "alten" Trikots von Santini (SMS) ?
Hab noch das alte Trikot (fast komplett schwarz, dein Avatar  ) und musste L nehmen weil die verdammt klein ausgefallen waren, trage ansonsten M
Wenns passt nehme ich den Zweiteiler 

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## 007ike (18. Mai 2007)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> Moin Limit !
> 
> .....................
> Wenns passt nehme ich den Zweiteiler
> ...



An den hab ich gar nicht gedacht! Den will ich auch!


----------



## Limit83 (18. Mai 2007)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> Moin Limit !
> 
> Wie ist denn der Schnitt im Vergleich zu den "alten" Trikots von Santini (SMS) ?
> Hab noch das alte Trikot (fast komplett schwarz, dein Avatar  ) und musste L nehmen weil die verdammt klein ausgefallen waren, trage ansonsten M
> ...



Hallo!
Vorsicht - Verwechselung! Mein Avatar ist unser letztjähriges Teamtrikot, nicht das Endorfin-Trikot! Die Verwechselung ist leicht, wegen dem Kettenblatt, das übers gesamte Trikot verläuft. Unsere letztjährigen Teamtrikots waren nämlich auch schon von Starbikewear. Die Größe ist aber ähnlich den von Santini. 
Gruß Limit


----------



## CassandraComplx (18. Mai 2007)

Danke !
Hab´ Uwe schon ne Mail geschickt wg. Anprobe und so...


----------



## Limit83 (18. Mai 2007)

007ike schrieb:


> An den hab ich gar nicht gedacht! Den will ich auch!



Nee nee... Du bekommst einen Einteiler! Extra für die eine Woche...


----------



## 007ike (18. Mai 2007)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Nee nee... Du bekommst einen Einteiler! Extra für die eine Woche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inhumanity (26. August 2008)

...falls jemand sein Trikot (XL) verkaufen möchte bitte bei mir melden.


----------



## Solvs-WKD-Hild (22. April 2009)

Habe interesse an der Solvis Team-Begleidung, gibt es diese noch?
Wenn ja, an wen wende ich mich hier?


----------



## inhumanity (22. April 2009)

inhumanity schrieb:


> ...falls jemand sein Trikot (XL) verkaufen möchte bitte bei mir melden.



suche auch immer noch Team Bekleidung von Endorfin


----------



## Limit83 (22. April 2009)

Du hast ne PN


----------

